# Mynarski Lancaster Visits Calgary



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2010)

Had the pleasure today to visit the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum's Mynarski Memorial Lancaster on its stopover in Calgary as part of a cross Canada tour. A reasonably priced ticket got us a breakfast with the crew and a private tour of the plane with a minimal (15minute) wait in line. For a paltry $4000 , I could have booked a 1 hour ride in it tomorrow but I didn't have any spare change. Here are some shots for your viewing pleasure.

The guy standing in front of the tail turret is a veteran 425 Allouette Squadron Halifax tailgunner with 550 mission hours logged. One of the few lucky ones to be with us today.

Enjoy. I have more so shout if you want 'em.


----------



## Violator (Aug 6, 2010)

Great shots, Crimea! I especially like the third one as it really highlights the texture of the skin. I'll get to see this plane next weekend at Abbotsford. Can't wait!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 6, 2010)

Sweet! I've had the privilege of seeing that bird as well.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Was there an opportunity to park it next to the Lancaster currently under restoration in Calgary? Or is that airfield nowhere near it?


----------



## seesul (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucky you!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone.



Colin1 said:


> Was there an opportunity to park it next to the Lancaster currently under restoration in Calgary? Or is that airfield nowhere near it?



There are two other Lancs in and around Calgary. The first is at the Aerospace Museum at the airport, which hosted this event. Their Lanc is being restored to static display and is housed in a large tent structure on the museum grounds. Not possible to get the two side by side.

The other Lanc is in Nanton http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/lancaster-merlin-run-up-24653.html, a 45 minute highway drive south of Calgary. There's no airfield there but the schedule for today calls for the Mynarski bird to fly over the Nanton museum. I hope the two aren't seen close together because that would be bad.


----------



## v2 (Aug 6, 2010)

great pics- THX!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice pics Andy! I think it's coming up here soon.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool pictures.  


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheers for the pics, Andy, she is one sweeeet bird. 

First and last time I saw her, was at GOML 2007. Was hoping to get to go inside for a 'looksee' but the queue never seemed to anything less than 1/2 a mile long !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll post some more tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2010)

As promised, a few more pics follow. This time, the older chap walking through the cabin is a veteran Lancaster navigator, starting out in Halifaxes and finishing in Lancs. Chatted him up for a while.

The interior is not fully true to a wartime Lanc. The navigator's position is missing most of the equipment normally housed in this area and the table looks like it came from IKEA!


----------

